# Text Now App



## -Molly- (Jul 10, 2018)

I am not sure if this is the right place for this, so I apologize if it isn't.

I am hoping someone knows about the Textnow app. I did try to do a search on here, and I couldn't find anything.

I have discovered my husbands user name and password, and know what his phone number is he created. I am wondering, can I install Textnow onto my phone, using his information, without him getting some sort of alert that it's been installed on another device? I checked the textnow website, it does say you can install onto multiple devices, but it does not mention if it will send notifications that this has been done.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

You could always test out a new install with a friend and their phone.


----------



## Jus260 (Mar 24, 2016)

From what I remember, text now was just a secondary phone app. It's a free Wi-Fi only text and phone number. Stillsearching is right. I would open my own account on my main phone, then install the app on an old phone or tablet. I assume you have an old smart phone or a tablet in the house. 

When you log in on the tablet, you will have your answer.


----------



## -Molly- (Jul 10, 2018)

Hmm...I don't know how to quote 2 people. I tried. But after I saw the first response I sent a message to a friend. Now I see the second reply, and I am laughing at myself for not thinking of this! I have a cell phone and a tablet! I will test myself. Thank you both!


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Do report back, it may help someone else. 

That, and I'm oddly fascinated with the results (but don't want to try myself).


----------



## NotEZ (Sep 23, 2012)

It does not send a notification when you login from somewhere else. I used it on an old phone when my phone broke. I installed it when I got my new phone just in case anyone texted me on that number. It did not send anything. Now if I receive a text to that number, it goes to both phones and all texts sent and received show up on both. 

Sent from my SM-A530W using Tapatalk


----------



## -Molly- (Jul 10, 2018)

Okay, I set up a textnow account, my friend put that same account on her phone, and I also put it on my tablet. No notifications were received including in the email I used for the account.

Thanks everyone for your help. And if anyone else is wondering this, there's the answer!


----------



## Jus260 (Mar 24, 2016)

-Molly- said:


> Okay, I set up a textnow account, my friend put that same account on her phone, and I also put it on my tablet. No notifications were received including in the email I used for the account.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help. And if anyone else is wondering this, there's the answer!


If you send a text to her normal phone number, does the text show up on all three devices?


----------



## -Molly- (Jul 10, 2018)

Jus260 said:


> If you send a text to her normal phone number, does the text show up on all three devices?


Yes


----------



## Jus260 (Mar 24, 2016)

-Molly- said:


> Yes



Do you have a plan for when you confirm that he is cheating?


----------



## -Molly- (Jul 10, 2018)

Jus260 said:


> Do you have a plan for when you confirm that he is cheating?


Sort of. I've confirmed that he is seeing someone. How far it's gone, I don't know. But it's enough that I am for sure kicking him and calling him on it. I have to talk to my parents tomorrow, because I will need their assistance (both physically to get his things out, and emotionally). I will discuss with them, together we'll make a plan of action. As for filing for separation/divorce, I haven't gotten that far yet but I have no plans on reconciling with him. I am sure this is not the first woman, just I could never get proof. I am done with him, that's for sure.

Just a side note...maybe it will be important for someone else down the line. Don't delay too long on installing this app if you need to see texts. I have only been able to see the texts between them since I installed the app. I have history on all his other chats, but not the chat with "B", so he is either deleting them as they come in or he's got some setting that doesn't keep chat history on that particular chat.


----------

